# Bimmerfest sign-in book for PCD?



## MikeMidd (Jan 27, 2008)

Little question...

The ED people have a Bimmerfest sign-in book at the Welt. Is there one in South Carolina for PCD folks? Had never heard of it.

Just wondering...


----------



## InsaneSkippy (Aug 28, 2007)

Good question! If not, we should start one.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Wow.. I can't believe no one thought of this. That would be a great idea!


----------



## MikeMidd (Jan 27, 2008)

Just shot a PM to Jonathan Spira, who I think coordinated the most recent ED one. Hope to make this happen by my July 10 PCD pick-up.


----------



## MikeMidd (Jan 27, 2008)

It's a go!

Details to follow...


----------



## InsaneSkippy (Aug 28, 2007)

MikeMidd said:


> It's a go!
> 
> Details to follow...


Awesome! I've just found out that my delivery date is August 6th so hopefully it'll be there by then :thumbup:


----------



## MikeMidd (Jan 27, 2008)

InsaneSkippy said:


> Awesome! I've just found out that my delivery date is August 6th so hopefully it'll be there by then :thumbup:


Will definitely be there. I'm going to get it done for my date on July 10, I'll just bring it down to South Carolina with me. Yes, this is so I can be first to sign. 

Thanks to Jonathan for working things on his end and giving the go-ahead. Awesome to have this type of collaboration between Bimmerfesters and BMW itself.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Fantastic! This may need to be made a sticky!


----------



## Mysticblue325i (Oct 31, 2003)

Great to hear! Kudos to Mike and Jonathan!


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

MikeMidd said:


> It's a go!
> 
> Details to follow...


Make sure you get Jonathan Stribble (I-Won-Today) involved too, he works at the PCD and would be an excellent resource in this endeavor.

Erik


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

MikeMidd said:


> Will definitely be there. I'm going to get it done for my date on July 10, I'll just bring it down to South Carolina with me. Yes, this is so I can be first to sign.
> 
> Thanks to Jonathan for working things on his end and giving the go-ahead. Awesome to have this type of collaboration between Bimmerfesters and BMW itself.





guppyflyer said:


> Make sure you get Jonathan Stribble (I-Won-Today) involved too, he works at the PCD and would be an excellent resource in this endeavor.
> 
> Erik


It helps to read the posts before replying!


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

MikeMidd said:


> Just shot a PM to Jonathan Spira, who I think coordinated the most recent ED one. Hope to make this happen by my July 10 PCD pick-up.





Vitacura said:


> It helps to read the posts before replying!


He mentioned Jonathan SPIRA not Jonathan STRIBBLE if I'm not seeing things!  :angel:

Erik


----------



## MikeMidd (Jan 27, 2008)

No worries guys, Jonathan Stribble gave me the green light on behalf of the PC.


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

MikeMidd said:


> No worries guys, Jonathan Stribble gave me the green light on behalf of the PC.


Excellent, both Jonathan's are great guys! Have a great time in SC, the Mrs. and I really enjoyed our short time there. :thumbup:

Erik


----------



## MikeMidd (Jan 27, 2008)

guppyflyer said:


> Excellent, both Jonathan's are great guys! Have a great time in SC, the Mrs. and I really enjoyed our short time there. :thumbup:
> 
> Erik


Thanks! It can't come soon enough. I had a dream about the BMW last night. My mind is starting to get a little weird with this waiting game...


----------



## MikeMidd (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey PCDers,

Just letting everyone know, the Bimmerfest PCD sign-in book has arrived in South Carolina. I'll start a thread later tonight with some photos of the book for folks to check out, and will of course bring it with me tomorrow morning. It looks great - having a co-worker who is a graphic designer AND an E46 M3 owner was the golden ticket.


----------



## Mysticblue325i (Oct 31, 2003)

MikeMidd said:


> Hey PCDers,
> 
> Just letting everyone know, the Bimmerfest PCD sign-in book has arrived in South Carolina. I'll start a thread later tonight with some photos of the book for folks to check out, and will of course bring it with me tomorrow morning. It looks great - having a co-worker who is a graphic designer AND an E46 M3 owner was the golden ticket.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Well done, hopefully I'll be able to sign it one day.

Erik


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Excellent!


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

:banana::clap::beerchug::roundel:

This is awesome. Glad it's finally there!


----------

